# Weather Fun Facts



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

Fun fact for today...

In the year1913, Death Valley, CA has the record for hottest day. 134 deg.:yow!:


I'll keep 'em coming, not everyday, but throughout the month.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

I hav one also, anytime NYC gets accumulating snowfall in october there's a 90% chance the northeast has below average snow fall, when the interior areas receive accumulating snowfall in october, the northeast has above average snowfall.


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

1966 Sandusky, OH Record rainfall amount of 9.5" in 8 hours


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

secret_weapon;1480286 said:


> 1966 Sandusky, OH Record rainfall amount of 9.5" in 8 hours


could you imagine the depth in snow??!!!!!


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

MMMM , thats the second time today I heard Sandusky.


----------



## Lawn Enforcer (Mar 20, 2006)

GSS LLC;1480289 said:


> could you imagine the depth in snow??!!!!!


I'd grab the hose on the fuel barrel and a torch, heat wave snow clearing!


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

Jan. 23 1971 
Prospect Creek Camp, Alaska

Record low temp of -79.8 deg F

Holy crap that's cold!


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

The world's highest recorded air temperature, to date, is 136°F (58°C) recorded at El Azizia, Libya, on September 13, 1922.

The lowest temperature ever recorded at the surface of the Earth was −89.2 °C (−128.6 °F) at the Soviet Vostok Station in Antarctica July 21, 1983.

My dad has a picture he took of an alcohol thermometer from when he was stationed in Greenland, while in the Air Force. Alcohol is sometimes used in place of mercury because it freezes at -38.83 °C (-37.89 °F). 
I always asked him... "I thought only bad boys get sent to the arctic?" He's never answered the question.:salute:


----------



## hansenslawncare (Feb 23, 2012)

coldcoffee;1480451 said:


> The world's highest recorded air temperature, to date, is 136°F (58°C) recorded at El Azizia, Libya, on September 13, 1922.
> 
> The lowest temperature ever recorded at the surface of the Earth was −89.2 °C (−128.6 °F) at the Soviet Vostok Station in Antarctica July 21, 1983.
> 
> ...


Cool story...I was also in the Air Force, active duty for 6 years. Tell your Dad "thank you for your service."


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

85% of all the people struck by lightning are male.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

secret_weapon;1480783 said:


> 85% of all the people struck by lightning are male.


South Florida is where the highest % of lightning strikes occur.


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

Lightning travels at 1/3 the speed of light.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

secret_weapon;1480783 said:


> 85% of all the people struck by lightning are male.


Is that because we're the dumb-asses out in the rain ?

A local misfortune......

http://www.lohud.com/article/201207...y-woman-struck-by-lightning-Jersey-shore-dies

I guess she didn't know the stats still included women...


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

Dogplow Dodge;1480970 said:


> Is that because we're the dumb-asses out in the rain ?
> .


Closest I've been to a lightning strike was about 100 yards or so. Freaked me out!


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

Missed one...

July 22 1947 *18"*of hail fell in Moreland hills, Pepper Pike and Orange Village. Temps dropped down to 50°F.

Now that's a plowable event!


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

1907 is the only year to have no recorded hurricanes.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

On this day in August 8,1888 6 inches of snow fell on a ship in lake Michgan.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

July 2012 was the hottest month on record with an avg temp of 77.6*. Previous record was in 1934 and was 77.4*.


----------



## FISHERBOY (Aug 13, 2007)

The high temperature today in Vostok, Antarctica was -119 ouch thats cold


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

In the US most snow ever recorded in 1 year, 1998, Mt Baker, Washington......... 1,140 inches or 95 feet.


----------

